# ? best way to clean hunting knives...



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Our knives need cleaning and some rust removal. In the past I've just washed them in soap & water but I think that's where I made my mistake...water will rust the blades. I have dried them completely but they still have a small amount of rust. They also have the locking mechanism...Thanks!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wash my buck in hot soapy water then use a blow dryer to dry the inside out after I use a Q tip to make sure it is clean. A light coat of 3 in 1 oil keeps the blade shiny clean for the storage time.


 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I wash my folding buck in hot soapy water then use a blow dryer to dry the inside out after I use a Q tip to make sure it is clean. A light coat of 3 in 1 oil keeps the blade shiny clean for the storage time.


 Al


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

0000 Steel wool and some oil will remove rust.

I always clean mine IMMEDIATELY after use, and make sure they are dry


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

alleyyooper said:


> I wash my folding buck in hot soapy water then use a blow dryer to dry the inside out after I use a Q tip to make sure it is clean. A light coat of 3 in 1 oil keeps the blade shiny clean for the storage time.
> 
> 
> Al


Y'all wash them twice????? LOL, sorry I couldn't resist

Hot soap and water, WD40 after.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you for your tips!!


----------



## Dead Rabbit (Oct 30, 2010)

clean immediatly, and wipe blade down with paper towel. then spray WD-40 on it. further cleans it and keeps it from rusting. even clean handle using same method


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

soap water let air dry or wipe with towle then a touch of oil on the blade and in mechanism

my every day folding knife gets washed all the time but i just try to wash the blade unless i got it seriosly dirty without submerging the hole knife 

it is SS i normaly only oil the mechanism with some 3 in 1 or white mineral oil 


white mineral oil from the pharmacy can be used on food knifes also , it can also be used on cutting boards ,i have some in a can that is sharpening oil , sais safe for kitchen use.


----------



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I used the steel wool & oil.. that did a good job...cleaned them well with hot soapy water, air dried & 3 in 1'd them. Sharp & clean! Thank you all for the help!


----------



## Uncle JD (Dec 1, 2010)

sometimes you can use a green scratch pad to remove the rust and then WD afterward. Keep it treated and it will do well. Hope that helps.

jd


----------

